# Would you move to Clevedon?



## nellyphant (Dec 6, 2007)

I may have an opportunity in Mar'08 to move to Clevedon. From what I remember of it, it seems a nice place (of course it was in the daytime).

I've cycled over there once. I know the following about the place:

1. It is on the coast
2. It has the only Grade 1 listed pier in the UK
3. The ice cream is pretty good
4. The nearest train station is 3miles away in Yatton which is 20mins from Bristle and 30mins from Bath
5. Its near the M5
5. It has a Norman church
6. Some bits are quite posh

Thats about it! 

If anyone has any good or bad points I'd love to know.
Cheers


----------



## JTG (Dec 6, 2007)

no


----------



## big eejit (Dec 6, 2007)

From the front page of this week's Clevedon Observer:

Things got a bit busy down at the arcade cafe today:


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to live in Clevedon. I quite liked it, but I was young and didn't have a car, so it was a pain getting into Bristol for work and other things.

I'd definitely live there again if I had the chance - the pier is lovely and there are some great walks.  

You can also go on boat trips to Flat Holm and Steep Holm, down to Ilfracombe or along the Welsh coast from the end of the pier on the Balmoral.


----------



## Jografer (Dec 7, 2007)

No


----------



## xenon (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck no.


----------



## chymaera (Dec 7, 2007)

Isn't Clevedon in a very serious flood risk area?


----------



## keybored (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd rather lick an abattoir floor. Or live in Nailsea even.


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2007)

Nellyphant, ignore these buffoons. They don't know what they're talking about - they might even be from Weston super Mare.


----------



## chymaera (Dec 8, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> they might even be from Weston super Mare.




The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 8, 2007)

I was speaking to a chap at work who's just moved back to Clevedon after a few years living in central Bristol. And he's very happy with it.


----------



## chymaera (Dec 8, 2007)

There is a flood warning in the area for the next 48 hours.


----------



## keybored (Dec 8, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Nellyphant, ignore these buffoons. They don't know what they're talking about - they might even be from Weston super Mare.



I was born there


----------



## keybored (Dec 8, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> There is a flood warning in the area for the next 48 hours.



Put it off for a couple of days then nellyphant.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't even *go* to Clevedon.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> The stuff of nightmares.



Or Dreams. It's a fine line sometimes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2007)

On balance, no. Even though I love the seaside it isn't nearly seaside *enough *to justify commuting. 
Being able to cycle or walk to work is key to my sanity.
And I reckon one could get very lonely in a place like that.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 10, 2007)

It would probably be very nice to live there for a little while, if you took some friends with you.  However when the ice-caps melt most of that part of Somerset will be under several feet of water, so don't buy any property.  I might go and visit the place one day before then just to go on that paddle steamer the Waverley.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> It would probably be very nice to live there for a little while, if you took some friends with you.  However when the ice-caps melt most of that part of Somerset will be under several feet of water, so don't buy any property.  I might go and visit the place one day before then just to go on that paddle steamer the Waverley.



I don't think that does that route anymore, the Balmoral does that one now i believe. The Waverleigh, last i heard, was doing the north Wales coast.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 10, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> On balance, no. Even though I love the seaside it isn't nearly seaside *enough *to justify commuting.
> Being able to cycle or walk to work is key to my sanity.
> And I reckon one could get very lonely in a place like that.



I love to cycle and walk everywhere.I can still cycle to Yatton (3miles) and then  catch the train...15-20mins later I'm in Temple Meads and bobs you're I'm in back in Bristol. Given the property prices at the moment in Bristol, you don't get much for you're £ both in terms of property or quality of life (i'm talking nature - walking, sailing, climbing here, hearing the birds in your garden when you wake up, not clubbing or the Spar).

I think I'll just go skinny dipping................fuck the tide has gone out!!


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 10, 2007)

Clevedon is great, get yourself a flat in the old part of Clevedon near the pier. 

I regularly look at Rightmove at the flats.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 11, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Clevedon is great, get yourself a flat in the old part of Clevedon near the pier.
> 
> I regularly look at Rightmove at the flats.



Thats exactly the place I've been looking...Hallam Rd to be exact.

I went up there yesterday to have a look-see at a place. Absolutely beautiful, it even had a garden so I'm very tempted but it was quite pricey. Luckily I've saved up a lot of hard earned pennies. Gonna wait until after the NY and see what happens to the interest rates.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 11, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Isn't Clevedon in a very serious flood risk area?



Being the optimist, I guess it'll be the new Venice. Hopefully it'll all float over to Wales so I won't have to show my passport all the time.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 11, 2007)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Being the optimist, I guess it'll be the new Venice. Hopefully it'll all float over to Wales so I won't have to show my passport all the time.



The old part is very high up anyways


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 11, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> The old part is very high up anyways



Just going to learn how to parasail


----------



## Isambard (Dec 15, 2007)

The ease of commuting is the key. My house is further out but you can still be in Bristol in under an hour on the train. As the cost of houses in Bristol goes mental people are going out to soerset in their droves. My sister in law said to me that even Weston is now "full up".


----------



## wishface (Dec 17, 2007)

The problem with North Somerset is that it's getting to be a rough old place; all the towns like Clevedon, which can be quite scenic, is they suffer from small town madness. I've also never seen anywhere that has more charity shops per square mile than Clevedon.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2007)

You never been to weston then?


----------



## wishface (Dec 17, 2007)

many many _many_ times. THough I've known and know people there on and off for years, I've always found it to be a horrid little place. My GP once described it as a living death.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Clifton is way posher than Weston.
And theres rough bits of Real Somerset too, not just North Somerset.
And that trend will continue as the price of Bristol forces people south.


----------



## wishface (Dec 17, 2007)

well there's rough bits of everywhere of course, but NS is no exception.

Most places are posher than weston, it's a shithole.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 17, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Most places are posher than weston









No sign of Jeffrey Archer!  ;-)


----------



## wishface (Dec 18, 2007)

even he's too posh for weston!


----------



## Isambard (Dec 19, 2007)

Everyone I saw in the pub tonight seemed to be saying oh you must be going home for Christmas, but I'm not.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> The ease of commuting is the key. My house is further out but you can still be in Bristol in under an hour on the train. As the cost of houses in Bristol goes mental people are going out to soerset in their droves. My sister in law said to me that even Weston is now "full up".



"Full up"?

They're building fuck loads of houses. 

I only like the town centre houses though, don't want a new build shoebox.

Weston - such a shithole that people are buying half a million quid properties.. must see something in it.


----------



## wishface (Dec 20, 2007)

It is a shithole. A chavvy boy racer small town small minded pitiful little shithole. There is nothing there. At all. A crappy estuary resort with filthy streets, pitiful shopping and tourist facilities and very little of interest to anyone. 

I pity anyone mad enough to spend that kind of money to live there. 

Though to be fair some of the buildings are quite nice, it's just a shame the place is such a dilapidated wreck. Avoid.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> It is a shithole. A chavvy boy racer small town small minded pitiful little shithole. There is nothing there. At all. A crappy estuary resort with filthy streets, pitiful shopping and tourist facilities and very little of interest to anyone.
> 
> I pity anyone mad enough to spend that kind of money to live there.
> 
> Though to be fair some of the buildings are quite nice, it's just a shame the place is such a dilapidated wreck. Avoid.



We'll have to agree to differ then, I am very loyal to WsM.


----------



## chymaera (Dec 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> It is a shithole. A chavvy boy racer small town small minded pitiful little shithole. .



Yep and they going to knock down the only sign of civilisation in the place, Scallies pub.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2007)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I may have an opportunity in Mar'08 to move to Clevedon. From what I remember of it, it seems a nice place (of course it was in the daytime).
> 
> I've cycled over there once. I know the following about the place:
> 
> ...



I would, because you know what they say.....


----------



## Isambard (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah BC,but there's not many houses that are going in Weston, for what, 150 squids or less? Me, full time job, poof, no kids and shizzle, 10 years HARD saving, JUST managed to buy a 2 up, 2 down on the WRONG side of a Points West weather map innit.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> It is a shithole. A chavvy boy racer small town small minded pitiful little shithole. There is nothing there. At all. A crappy estuary resort with filthy streets, pitiful shopping and tourist facilities and very little of interest to anyone.
> 
> I pity anyone mad enough to spend that kind of money to live there.
> 
> Though to be fair some of the buildings are quite nice, it's just a shame the place is such a dilapidated wreck. Avoid.



Why don't you go back to posting on chavtowns uk?


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 25, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I would, because you know what they say.....




Sorry fella, I'm on about CleveDON not CleveLAND  

Saying that, if its anything like the youtube vid I'm going to have to down a few pints of Thatchers everyday to get in the 'hometime party mood'. Somehow though I think i'll be returning to Sleepville, NS or a watered down version of Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 25, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> The ease of commuting is the key. My house is further out but you can still be in Bristol in under an hour on the train. As the cost of houses in Bristol goes mental people are going out to soerset in their droves. My sister in law said to me that even Weston is now "full up".



You can get from Clevedon to Bristol centre in about 30mins either by a direct bus or by a country bus and then taking the train from Yatton. I can still go to my fav places in Brissle and at the same time enjoy the easier pace of Clevedon.

To support Isambard's comment, housing in Bristol is becoming plenty full (but more so due to greedy developers with no urban or environmental design ethics) but its all overpriced cardboard shoe boxes with no community spirit. When you begin to put a value against quality of life, it doesn't compete IMO.


----------



## wishface (Dec 28, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Why don't you go back to posting on chavtowns uk?


you disagree? I'd love to hear how Weston is none of those things. I really would!


----------



## Isambard (Dec 31, 2007)

Sadly a lot of developments going up in Somerset aren't exactly geared towards community spirit. I'm all for public transport being close to hand but one near me, the estate is literally an extension of the station platform.


----------

